# Good feats for Illusionists



## matthewajg (Apr 19, 2008)

I am playing a sixth level illusionist in an on-going campaign, and have found that there is a derth of good illusionist feats...at least that I can find.  Any suggestions on what I might take to beef up the character?


----------



## Zelc (Apr 19, 2008)

Go for the standard stuff.  Quicken Spell is always useful at higher levels, and Extend Spell might be good to have.

I think many of the useful illusions require SR checks, and Arcane Mastery (Complete Arcane) + Spell Penetration and maybe Greater Spell Penetration means you will almost always auto-succeed SR checks.  As a bonus, if you have some way of boosting your Dispel checks, you'll almost always auto-succeed on those as well.

Stuff that improves spell DCs also help.  Spell Focus and Greater Spell Focus is useful.  If you've got lots of feats and have access to Frostburn, then Snowcasting + Eschew Material Components + Cold Focus + Greater Cold Focus grants you +2 DC to all your spells.  If you can also use Dragon Magic, there's a more efficient combination of feats: Snowcasting + Eschew Material Components + Draconic Aura (Energy (Cold)) + Dragontouched, which grants you a scaling DC boost to all your spells (+2 at level 7, +3 at level 13, +4 at level 20), and you can tack on (Greater) Cold Focus for more.

If you use a lot of spells that require concentration, Extraordinary Concentration from Complete Adventurer could be useful.  Steady Concentration from Races of Stone can help you make those high DC checks.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 19, 2008)

Spell Focus, Shadow Weave feat (from Player's Guide to Faerun) and go into the Shadow Adept prestige class with it.


----------



## Slaved (Apr 19, 2008)

Heading towards the Shadowcraft Mage is a good idea for Illusionists! The more real you can make your Illusions the better!!!

Once you have the Prerequisites for that Class taking Heighten Spell and Earth Spell are a lot of  fun with that Class!!


----------



## Zelc (Apr 19, 2008)

Yes, if you want to play a campaign smasher, Shadowcraft Mage is the way to go.  Of course, if you aren't a gnome, it's too late for that.


----------



## Slaved (Apr 19, 2008)

Just like any Class it is possible to break it if the Player chooses but the Player can also choose not to do that.

There are Rules in the Shadowcraft Mage's description on how to play it without being a Gnome.


----------



## Shin Okada (Apr 19, 2008)

Master Specialist (Complete Mage) is one of the ultimate goal for a specialist wizard build, and it does not have racial restrictions. So take Spell Focus (Illusion) and advance to that class.

As for feat, that same book has some reserve feats. Extra abilities granted by those feats are not so great. But the key is caster level increase on the specific school.


----------



## the Jester (Apr 20, 2008)

Heighten Spell is unusually good for an illusionist. I'd also consider Still & Silent Spell- being undetected is what it's all about as an illusionist- and Improved Initiative.


----------

